
Lean Startup: Go Big or Go Home (I got robbed at gunpoint to test my product) - zkinion
https://medium.com/@zakkinion/lean-startup-go-big-or-go-home-i-got-robbed-to-test-my-product-7048e3a59efc
======
roryisok
> One special night, there was a husband with a cuckold fantasy who paid me to
> have sex with his wife. I only got 45$ but I would have done it for free as
> she was very attractive. How many entrepreneurs can say that they’ve
> prostituted themselves for the sake of their start up? This one can!

Wait, what?

~~~
zkinion
What's so bad about that?

